
SNAP has left millennial investors underwater - abeaclark
http://nypost.com/2017/03/13/snaps-stock-has-left-a-bunch-of-millennial-investors-under-water/
======
sauronlord
Anyone buying Snap shares is Not an investor, but a speculator.

No profits. Significant losses. Net asset value negative. Shares have no
voting component. No dividends for the forseeable future.

What a joke. Anyone that gave up their money for this worse than zero stock
should consider themselves lucky for not having lost all of their money.

------
neaden
A good reminder: Never ever ever buy a stock because you think the product is
cool, or because you use it and like it. That's a bad reason. Honestly I would
say just never buy an individual stock and stick with index funds.

~~~
marblar
Who decides what goes in the index funds?

~~~
gumby
The people who write the indices. Some are flakey and narrow, like the various
Dow indices, now kept around for (dubious) historical comparisons and as
headline fodder.

Some are broader and so slightly less dubious (S&P 500), or the larger n of
the Wilshire 5000. Some aim for a different kind of breadth (e.g. MSCI).

All suffer from various epistemological problems (inclusion is largely on
various market characteristics, e.g. mkt cap, volatility, etc), not to mention
management challenges: e.g. ones like the dow are notoriously subject to
weighting problems, not to mention splits; companies can change sector or of
course merge or go out of business. So do you rebalance your index or not and
by what criteria?

So you can pick what ever index floats your boat. Typically people pick very
broad ones in the hope of an upward slope with minimal volatility. Black-
Sholes would say that volatility is your friend but it hardly is for any
normal investor.

~~~
gumby
Not sure why this basically factual comment would be downvoted.

------
RickS
It's irresponsible of the article to imply that the fault is with $SNAP here.

I suppose "people with no finance experience lose money buying stocks they saw
on the news" makes for a less interesting headline.

------
DrScump
The stock is still above IPO price. This isn't exactly a Groupon or Webvan
kind of meltdown... so far.

------
mattbgates
First taste of a stock failure. It happens. I've never lost a crazy amount,
but I have invested in stocks, only to see them crash and -- either later have
more success or remain a complete failure. Live and learn. Best to just study
the history of the stock and its value for society as a whole.

Not saying that it has absolutely ZERO value, but I definitely would've loved
to see SNAP a bit more successful, and they probably did not know what it
meant to become an IPO.

~~~
sauronlord
How is it a failure? Seems to have done the job it was set out to do: make the
original owners wealthy, make bankers more rich. Still above/near the
horrendous IPO price.

Seems like great success.

~~~
mattbgates
LOL.. it totally was a success to them :)

